# DTG Printer in Wyoming or close



## licketyprint (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a customer who needs approximately 40 t shirts for a family reunion. They range in size from a 2T to 2xl. The design will be a word cloud with small print. I'm looking for a someone with a DTG printer that can help her out. She lives in Jackson, Wyoming so someplace close would be great.


----------

